# New concept in t-shirt marketing...



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

This is pretty interesting folks. They actually reached out to us a few weeks back. I was a bit unsure of the fit for us since our line is for kids. That said they definitely are doing something interesting and it could well be a fit for a lot of you with t-shirt lines and products that could benefit from an ad or logo on a t-shirt.

Home | The Billboard Family | www.billboardfamily.com 

Caught my attention today since they got a mention on MSN and made the home page of Yahoo. Pretty impressive from a sheer PR perspective.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Basically a dulled down version of iwearyourshirt.com

Has potential though.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

AngrySpade said:


> Basically a dulled down version of iwearyourshirt.com
> 
> Has potential though.


Exactly what I was thinking. I've been seeing a lot of these popping up lately. The question is; what's the ROI and how do you measure it? I mean whos to say how many people actually see this family wearing your shirt?


----------



## MandyB215 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmmmm.... Sounds interesting, however I am a bit skeptical. I have 2 kids of my own and plenty of friends that are wearing my shirts for free. Why am I going to pay someone to wear them. That's a little backwards to me. Besides, I have never even heard of these people till this thread. I don't see paying them to wear my shirts would be any benefit to me if I have never heard of them. Just my .02 though.


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

Agreed on some points. My amazement was the level of attention they were able to get. They made the front page of Yahoo and included links to their initial clients sites in the story. 

I was skeptical too at first and still I am not that into the premise of their business. That said though if they get coverage like that well its a good deal they are offering. Of course there is no guarantee that they will have a strong PR day the day that your tees are featured.

Something to watch at any rate.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

blog has not been updated in 2 months...


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

Yeah. I wonder what Rodney thinks of something like this as a marketing concept. Also, if anyone from the forum decides to test drive it then it would be good to hear the debrief.


----------



## MandyB215 (Nov 2, 2010)

Also, how would you track it as a marketing campaign? I mean, when people answer the question: "How did you hear about us?" would you add a simple: "Saw the Billboard family wearing it"

I dunno, more skeptical now after jiarby pointed out the blog hasn't even been updated. Well then, how am I to know you really are wearing my shirts on those days I paid for.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Remember the "sponsor a pixel" websites from a few years ago...? This is a similarly ineffective scheme.... unless youare the one getting free t-shirts in the mail.


----------



## MandyB215 (Nov 2, 2010)

jiarby said:


> Remember the "sponsor a pixel" websites from a few years ago...? This is a similarly ineffective scheme.... unless youare the one getting free t-shirts in the mail.


Free t-shirts, and a check to wear them.....


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I bet there are 2 dozen sites trying to do this same thing now.


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

only effective if they do their part. If you were first in January and paid 2 dollars and got a lot of exposure then maybe.

I'll wear your company shirts while I work for $150 a day and post pics on facebook....


----------



## party animal (Aug 30, 2009)

This seems to be the new con out right now. Tons of these are popping up. Do you think people really are going to stop this family and ask them about their shirts. Also only t-shirt printers are going to visit their website and they won't by your shirt.


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

That's a stupid idea if you ask me. The only people you should be paying to wear your brand are CELEBERTIES and this family is far from that. Their business is basically to get free shirts, they don't have their own events, followers, or any fan base for them to promote your product too. You can do the same thing for free and do it 100x better.


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

i will totally wear your shirt for two dollars.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Since Iwearyourshirt.com came along, I have seen about 40-50 of these type of sites pop up this year. This got old quick and I really think it is only profitable for the company being paid to wear the shirt. JMO


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

I've taken a different tack. I carry some promotional shirts with our name front and back. When I see a guy on the corner with a sign, I ask him if he'd wear it. I then tell him every time I come by, if I see him wearing the shirt, I will give him 5 dollars. Some of them try to wear it every day until it's trashed (many live outside after all).

In the month I've done it, three jobs resulted from the "man on the corner ad". ( we track where all our leads come from).

All the best,

Dan Belick


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

so what does the shirt say ? (That the man on the corner is wearing)


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

dptk said:


> so what does the shirt say ? (That the man on the corner is wearing)


 
It's simply the name of our company website and logo on both sides of a black shirt. 

Thinking maybe I should start a new kind of ad agency. Likely works better than the "sign wavers" you see out on the streets...at least from my results.  I've done other shirt handouts, but usually to promote a design instead.


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

That's awsome man haha. In way you're giving jobs to the needy. What kind of job are you promoting though?


----------



## MyNameIsMud (Oct 14, 2010)

All I care about is HOW these folks got the PR attention. Perhaps it's like anything else... it PAYS to know someone in the biz, like over at YAHOO or in the MSN family. Or, perhaps someone in the PR dept at Yahoo and MSN was hungry for a unique story to submit to be featured, and these lucky saps won the lottery, "Right place, Right time" ??? ........Whatever. For $2.00 I'd rather eat nachos at a lively event.


----------



## TPK (Nov 21, 2010)

We don't stock their sizes.


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

All good feedback. I agree with a lot of it but as some of you are I was also very impressed by the PR. If they continue to get that kind of PR then there is something to this. 

That said the business model may be recycled and tired....but if the folks running it are connected and get PR then it could be interesting.

I think the owner was quite successful with another venture. This is something new for him and he and the family are having fun with it.


----------



## Wifie Inc (Dec 1, 2010)

I think that's way to expensive, for one day.. those prices should be a min of two weeks, and they get a free t-shirt x 4 because it's the family right, so how do I know these people are really wearing my t shirts?


----------



## AtlantaTshirt (Aug 2, 2008)

basically like the lad b4 said a watered down version of iwearyourshirt.com except a family is being clothed for free & charging you. 

but it would only benefit you if they wore your shirt & got publicity the same day... if they wore it on a sunday while doing house work it wont benefit anyone.


----------



## adam.smsg (Oct 22, 2009)

...poor kids.


----------



## ronr76 (Jun 8, 2007)

Are overweight familes your target market?

Quite frankly I think these type of marketing stunts are shallow and could actually do more damage to your brand then good.


----------



## nibesh (Feb 4, 2011)

hi 
while i was surfing net trying to find out good tshirt jersy 
i got this link there are good designs tshirts sweter jeans wear jersys in reasonable price check out the link 
and find out urself

www.highjerseys.com


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh, you off- subject spammer, you!



nibesh said:


> hi
> while i was surfing net trying to find out good tshirt jersy
> i got this link there are good designs tshirts sweter jeans wear jersys in reasonable price check out the link
> and find out urself
> ...


----------

